# USB pen drive not detected



## anand (Apr 1, 2019)

I have FreeBSD version 11 on acer laptop. When USB pen drive is plugged in, there is no device created as da0s1. However message appears about ugen device. Is there a kernel driver needed for this or any solution?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2019)

The umass(4) driver needed for typical USB memory sticks or external HDs, but a GENERIC kernel should have it already. The ugen(4) is just a generic driver, it means the device isn't quite recognized. Can you post the line from the logs?


----------



## anand (Apr 1, 2019)

x windows is not installed and i can't copy log.
The logs have some (not all) below lines (typed):
probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with error
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
ng_btsocket_hci_raw_node_rcvdata: Input queue is full

After rebooting, it gives da0s1 device and it vanishes after some moments.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2019)

anand said:


> x windows is not installed and i can't copy log.


misc/pastebinit is useful. 


anand said:


> After rebooting, it gives da0s1 device and it vanishes after some moments.


Yes, it seems it's trying to attach umass(4) but the stick is giving some errors. I would try a different stick, this one looks dodgy.


----------



## anand (Apr 2, 2019)

It is showing Sandisk  cruzer message means pen drive is detected. In mean time I created vfat partition to get files from Linux to FreeBSD.


----------



## anand (Apr 3, 2019)

I got error on usb even without pen drive plugged in.  Attached file is camera pic of logs on screen. There are some issues. I am putting it here or I will create new threads.

Terminal is very unresponsive to keystrokes. Earlier I created one thread for this but recently it was responsive and again became slow. After booting usb error messages appear on first terminal and it is very slow.

From docs after doing kload  of modules iPhone usb tethering is still not working. No usb network device shows on ifconfig.

By using rj45 internet access, ifconfig doesn’t show re0 interface IP address. But make install for Xorg fetches some tar balls and few are not found and install fails.


----------



## anand (Apr 3, 2019)

I couldn’t get resize option on iPhone and upload for image is not working. Here is link with log file https://pasteboard.co/I8qdkHt.jpg


----------



## SirDice (Apr 3, 2019)

Can you tell us a bit about your exact hardware? It looks like FreeBSD doesn't like your USB controller. This might be because your hardware used a slightly different variant of a certain chipset. Or maybe it's a slightly newer revision that needs a few extra settings.


----------



## anand (Apr 4, 2019)

It is acer Aspire A315-31-P931 pentium N4200 processor laptop. I couldn’t find any info in bios for usb controller. It has no windows but endless Linux by acer. Is there any command to check it or chipset?


----------



## anand (Apr 4, 2019)

While adding new partition I found FreeBSD took rest of disk space for swap. Is it okay to reduce swap partition without any problems?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 4, 2019)

anand said:


> Is it okay to reduce swap partition without any problems?


It depends on how much memory the machine has and how much of it is in use now. If you have enough memory you can usually do `swapoff -a` to turn off swap. Then you can remove and recreate the swap partition. Using `swapon -a` would enable it again. You don't need to "initialize" the swap partition like you do on Linux (mkswap). It only has to have the freebsd-swap type. 

Note that swapoff(8) can take a while if it needs to move a lot of swapped out data back to memory.


----------



## anand (Apr 5, 2019)

I have given information on hardware is that enough?
It may be possible usb driver due to error slowing terminal. Is it possible to disable it? But after fsck  every time terminal key response improves though not totally fine.


----------

